# Looking forward to this!



## Bofobo (Mar 18, 2016)

Good day to all. First, I'm excited to be a part of this community, so thank you! 
  I have been scrapping materials and re purposing things as far back as I can remember, having gotten hooked at a young age as a hobby welder, I have since broadened my scope to include some blacksmithing and machining. 

My equipment:
  CX605 mini mill   )                (
  CX704 mini lathe  )busy bee(
  Mastercraft flux/mig 110v
  Propane foundry (alum, brass,copper)
  Propane forge 

I look forward to sharing and seeing projects.


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 18, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Janger (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey Bofobo, let's see your propane forge. I'm trying to build one. The burner is the main thing I am working on right now. My first attempt was not very hot yet it melted the plumbers solder joints I put into it. Researching alternatives now.


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 18, 2016)

Janger said:


> Hey Bofobo, let's see your propane forge. I'm trying to build one. The burner is the main thing I am working on right now. My first attempt was not very hot yet it melted the plumbers solder joints I put into it. Researching alternatives now.


Watch you tube "Grant Thompson" the king of random. I plan to build the torch he uses. My original forge was a shared venture with my brother, I am  looking to build a replacement myself, the only pic I have to share may be of no help but here if is all the same


----------



## Chris Roy (Mar 19, 2016)

welcome


----------

